# Has PS3 lost the console war!!!



## Pratyush (Jun 10, 2007)

It seems that the seventh generation of console wars has been lost out by SONY as they are still struggling with their newest console, PS3. And with the resignation of Ken Kutaragi, the mastermind who created the playstation, it fuels the chances of Sony losing this console war. Till now, wii has outcasted Sony in every region and Sony is still struggling with technical faults, glitches surrounding the tech masterpiece. Moreover, most of ps2 game dvds are not compatible with the ps3 which has raised several questions in the media. To confirm it, here's an article from softpedia.com -


What, you thought that the PS3 still  had a shot at winning the console war? If you did, you're sadly mistaking 
because it's pretty much over for the next-gen console from Sony, as CNN takes somewhat of a final look over the PS3 console and its status today:

"...the eagerly-anticipated PlayStation 3 has already lost this round of the console wars to its Japanese rival, Nintendo's Wii (See "Why Wii Won," May). Since late last year, when both consoles were released, the Wii has consistently outsold the PS3 in every major market. 
Sony's PS3 is packed with costly gee-whiz features that turned out to be a drawback to consumers faced with choices."

As for Nintendo's Wii, the small, cheap and fun to play console, by the passing of each day it looks more and more like Drako Malfoy in Harry Potter. You know, everything's coming together, hitting all the right spots, can't go wrong..., evil laughter while Sony's PS3 slips into the mud.

"Nintendo's Wii simple, elegant design and low price are two reasons it's consistently outselling the PS3.For Nintendo, the number 3 company in the videogames business, it's a David-vs.-Goliath turnaround. For Kutaragi's team, who ruled the roost of this industry for 12 years, it's a shameful final defeat."

What worse way to step down from the position of Chairman and chief executive officer of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCEI), than when a console fails to sell? None. It's just a given, no one can do anything about it now.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 10, 2007)

didnt u know that when he steppped down he said that he already had the design of ps 4 and ps 5  already finalized


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> It seems that the seventh generation of console wars has been lost out by SONY as they are still struggling with their newest console, PS3. And with the resignation of Ken Kutaragi, the mastermind who created the playstation, it fuels the chances of Sony losing this console war. Till now, wii has outcasted Sony in every region and Sony is still struggling with technical faults, glitches surrounding the tech masterpiece. Moreover, most of ps2 game dvds are not compatible with the ps3 which has raised several questions in the media. To confirm it, here's an article from softpedia.com -
> 
> 
> What, you thought that the PS3 still  had a shot at winning the console war? If you did, you're sadly mistaking
> ...


Yups , Xbox 360 crushed it .

n now with 360 Elite out , it's better than PS3 in all aspects .


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah. i agree. but doesn't it seems obvious that he said this only bcoz he wanted to show the whole world that he is still involved in all this. cmon, i think sony told him to do so.

Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. said this
 "Mr. Kutaragi will now apply his extensive technological knowledge and leadership skills to take on new challenges beyond the world of PlayStation."

NOBODY in their right minds would resign for this SILLY reason. i think sony's hiding something from us gamers.

Kutaragi telling he has designs of ps4 and 5 ready is an overstatement. the fact is even sony was telling before ps3's launch that ps3's life is of ten years. considering this, it means ps5 will release after 12-15 years at least or even more than that. no one's got the idea what technology will prevail in the future. so, you simply cant pre-design it a decade yearlier.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> n now with 360 Elite out , it's better than PS3 in all aspects .



no it is not...look at the hardware specs only & the ps3 is much better...the xbox360 elite is same as xbox 360..it has only got a larger hard disc ,hdmi port & black finias...& it costs so much more.... it doesnt even have an hd dvd drive


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 10, 2007)

here's a link which would clear all your doubts regarding the resignation of Ken Kutaragi-
*crunchgear.com/2007/04/26/ken-kutaragi-resigns-weeping-heard-in-solid-snakes-condo/

And more to show the downfall of PS3 -

*www.lostremote.com/2007/03/19/wii-top-selling-console-in-feb-blows-away-ps3/
*www.usatoday.com/tech/gaming/2007-06-07-wii-outsells-ps3_N.htm

you know, there is even news of sony cutting out jobs in North America due to poor PS3 sales  check this out

*www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2007/06/07/afx3800835.html


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 10, 2007)

I think the battle is far from over, leave alone Sony losing it. The most important games for ps3 are yet to arrive. Its those games that'll decide its fates.
Btw Pratyush why do have an avatar similar to mine?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> no it is not...look at the hardware specs only & the ps3 is much better...the xbox360 elite is same as xbox 360..it has only got a larger hard disc ,hdmi port & black finias...& it costs so much more.... it doesnt even have an hd dvd drive


 Xbox 360 Elite costs 480 USD whereas PS3 60 GB model costs 600 USD , n *hardware specs don't really mean it gives better performance* .

Also , 99% of Games of PS3 n Xbox 360 r same give or take a few exclusives .

And , *Xbox Live kicks PSN's ass* .

Overall 360 is the winner between It and PS3 .


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 10, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I think the battle is far from over, leave alone Sony losing it. The most important games for ps3 are yet to arrive. Its those games that'll decide its fates.
> Btw Pratyush why do have an avatar similar to mine?



Yes, you are right. The battle will continue and SONY is not going to give up so easily. But, the present situation of Sony is so bad that it has left all of us wondering. Many say the price is the only reason for this downfall. others think sony made a gamble by introducing new tech. like blue ray which ultimately creatd problems for sony. 

but then, sony has a huge lineup of games that are bound to be killer apps unless something disastrous occurs. a few of them being mgs4, gow, dmc (devil may cry), GTA IV and loads. But you have to consider that this time both, ms and nintendo are doing extremely well. if u have followed the above links u wud have noticed that PS3 is outnumbered by 5-1 from nintendo's wii(in japan). the fact that ps3 has a huge lineup of good games can be said for the wii too. after all, who can compare to the mario series, zelda, pokemon and hundreds of nintendo exclusives.


krazyfrog,
sorry, i totally forgot that u had a similar avatar. actually, i am a huge fan of sony and the ps2. i have been gaming on the ps2 for quite a long time. i was browsing through ps2 pics when i got this one. i am extremely sorry. i will change it.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 10, 2007)

Sony may have lost the initial battles- but the war is far from over.Give sony some time. I feel that becuz of the amazin success the ps2 was sony took the ps3 for granted and did not keep the competition in mind.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 10, 2007)

The next God of War is most probably gonna be on PS3 only. That game is sure to kick microsoft and nintendo's ass.


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 10, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> The next God of War is most probably gonna be on PS3 only. That game is sure to kick microsoft and nintendo's ass.



Absolutely. God of War was and is the best title title on PS2 and has a lot of loyal fans(includ. me) There's even an announcement of GOW III coming only to ps3. but it will release in q4 2008-'09 something like that. 

By the way, has anyone had hands-on experience with wii?!! if yes, does the motion sensing is always smooth. doesn't it lags sometimes.you know, the best thing about wii is its wiimote. that's why it's sales are soooooo high(n also due to the price)

currently, i am trying to get all upcoming games for all 3 consoles so that we can know what's in store for us in future.

Here's the list of the upcoming PS3 games. All games listed are officially announced. So, games like god of war 3 is not listed as it's not officially announced.


Assassin's Creed
Grand Theft Auto IV
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Need for Speed ProStreet
Guitar Hero III
Transformers: The Game
The Darkness
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Final Fantasy XIII
Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer
FIFA Soccer 08
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Stranglehold
Resident Evil 5
Devil May Cry 4
Gran Turismo HD Concept
F.E.A.R. 2 (working title)
Tekken 6
Lair
NCAA Football 08
Rock Band
SOCOM: Confrontation
Haze
Heavenly Sword
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
BlackSite: Area 51
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway
Madden NFL 08
Condemned 2: Bloodshot
Killzone (working title)
Winning Eleven: Pro Evolution Soccer 2007
NBA 08
All-Pro Football 2K8
Warhawk
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Dynasty Warriors: GUNDAM
WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008
NASCAR 08
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
DiRT
Half-Life 2: The Orange Box
Tom Clancy's EndWar
Army of Two
LittleBigPlanet
The Sims 3 (working title)
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
PAIN
Folklore
Fallout 3
Saints Row 2 (working title)
Blazing Angels 2: Secret Missions of WWII
Burnout Paradise
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
PlayStation Home
The Last Remnant
Skate
Tomb Raider 8 (working title)

that's all for ps3. will post for wii next.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think PS3 has lost the war for 2006 and half-2007 but the coming days will be to look after ...... so


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2007)

Like i said most games r same barrin a few *Exclusives* .

You won't expect Microsoft to ship Halo for Ps3 or Gears of War 

Other than that *Most 3rd party developers will publish games for both the platforms*


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 11, 2007)

here's the list of upcoming wii games -

*WII*
Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Mario Strikers Charged
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Super Mario Galaxy
Manhunt 2
The BIGS
Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree - RELEASING TODAY
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
FIFA Soccer 08
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Guitar Hero III
WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution
Transformers: The Game
Ghost Squad
Geometry Wars: Galaxies
Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors
Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn
Carnival Games
Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
Soulcalibur Legends
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
Harvest Moon Wii
Godzilla: Unleashed
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
MySims
Darren Reid's The Half Broken Crown: The Broken Kingdoms
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Brothers In Arms Double Time
Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party
Disaster: Day of Crisis
Donkey Kong (working title)
Need for Speed ProStreet
NBA Live 08
Escape from Bug Island
Battalion Wars 2
SpongeBob SquarePants: Creature from the Krusty Krab
Madden NFL 08
Driver: Parallel Lines
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
TNA iMPACT! (working title)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08
EA Playground

there are few more but they are not big titles, so i have not listed them.

*XBOX 360* upcoming games list-

BioShock
Tenchu Z
NCAA Football 08
Halo 3
All-Pro Football 2K8
Need for Speed ProStreet
DiRT
Overlord
Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures
The Darkness
Rock Band
Madden NFL 08
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
Half-Life 2: The Orange Box
FIFA Soccer 08
Grand Theft Auto IV
Assassin's Creed
Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Two Worlds
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja
Mass Effect
Fable 2
WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008
Transformers: The Game
Gears of War 2 (working title)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Haze
Tom Clancy's EndWar
NASCAR 08
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Fallout 3
Halo Wars
Blue Dragon
Medal of Honor: Airborne
NBA Live 08
Resident Evil 5
Army of Two
Guitar Hero III
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Skate
Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway
NBA 2K8
The BIGS
BlackSite: Area 51
NHL 08
Stranglehold
Dynasty Warriors: GUNDAM
Devil May Cry 4
Alone in the Dark
Project Gotham Racing 4
Unreal Tournament 3
TNA iMPACT! (working title)
Saints Row 2 (working title
The Last Remnant
Virtua Fighter 5
Alan Wake
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
TimeShift
Burnout Paradise
Dead or Alive 5

there are many more releases for x360. so, it was impossible to post all.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes.PS3 has definately lost in the battle now.Xbox wins.
But looking at the PS3 specs it's time will come in near future.


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 11, 2007)

if u see all the 3 lists, u will find that xbox360 has the best titles available. almost all titles available on ps3 are on xbox too. even devil may cry, considered to be a ps exclusive, has made to x360.let's compare all the 3 -

1. Exclusive games

ps3 now has god of war, gran turismo,metal gear solid, ratchet & clank, killzone only as exclusives.

whereas, x360 has halo, gears of war, alan wake, fable, dungeon siege, forza motorsport and loads more.

talking of wii, nintendo has zelda, mario, paper mario, donkey kong, mario kart and hundreds of nintendo classics that are bound to be successful.

Final Verdict - there's a tie between x360 and wii. microsoft has really done much to ensure exclusives even from 3rd party developers. and more, it has it's own line of games like fable, forza, halo.
wii has the advantage of nintendo's experience of 30 years in the gaming scenario. so, it has the edge with zelda, mario etc.

2. 3rd party developers

till now, 3rd party developers are supporting ms's x360 and many titles which were exclusive to sony have been ported to xbox.

ps3 also has a huge base of 3rd party games but all of these games are multiplatformed i.e. they are on x360 also.

wii is lacking much behind when it comes to 3rd party games. though nintendo is consistently trying to ensure that the wii gets good 3rd party games (and it is proved by the fact that manhunt2, brother in arms and wwe are coming on wii) it hasn't thoroughly succeeded.

Final Verdict - a tie between x360 and ps3. both have huge 3rd party developers support. but in the recent times, developers have started complaining that it is difficult to make games for the ps3.

3. Quality of games

the quality of games on each platform can't be discussed so early but we can foretell what it will be like.
PS3 has excellent hardware which's superior to it's counterparts. and this has shown off in almost all ps3 games.it has support for 720p, 1080i and 1080p. it even supports dts, dolby 5.1 for excellent sound effects. this makes ps3 games more rich in graphics, sound and gameplay.

XBOX 360 too has promising harware though it is no mtach for ps3. it has support for 720p and 1080i. till date, there was no 1080p support but ms has release a firmware upgrade which makes x360 support 1080p. it also has dolby 5.1 support.

WII doesn't has HD support. all games on wii support 480i,p resolution. so, in terms of graphical capabilities it is seriously lacking. the sound is also not too good.

Final Verdict - PS3 wins till now. but it depends on the developers how they make use of it.if current situation is taken, developers have really understood x360's hardware and find easier to make games for it than ps3.

4. The 'PRICE' FACTOR

PS3 is damn too expensive and if sony doesn't do something about it, then they will be doomed. PS3 games are also expensive than X360 games.

XBOX360 is competitively priced and all its games are cheaper than ps3's.

Wii too has a price lower than ps3 and xbox360. it's games are also cheap.

Final Verdict - you have to hand it to xbox. it has the most value for money. with it's hardware capabilities and excellent sound and support from developer's it the best choice for a casual as well as a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> Final Verdict - you have to hand it to xbox. it has the most value for money. with it's hardware capabilities and excellent sound and support from developer's it the best choice for a casual as well as a hardcore gamer.


 Plus , the Xbox 360 Controller is very very ergonomic n much betteer than the PS3's .

{I have played both systems for 6-7 hours at stretch loads of times }


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 11, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Plus , the Xbox 360 Controller is very very ergonomic n much betteer than the PS3's .
> 
> {I have played both systems for 6-7 hours at stretch loads of times }



i don't know but i think ps3's controller is better than x360's. i have heard that after long gaming sessions, x360 controller get too slippery (due to your sweaty hands). i haven't played on x360 so no idea.

on the contrary, i feel ps3's controller is quite good in all respects. it has six-axis motion sensing which x360 lacks.wot d u think?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> i don't know but i think ps3's controller is better than x360's. i have heard that after long gaming sessions, x360 controller get too slippery (due to your sweaty hands). i haven't played on x360 so no idea.
> 
> on the contrary, i feel ps3's controller is quite good in all respects. it has six-axis motion sensing which x360 lacks.wot d u think?


i was expecting you to brag about Sixaxis motion sensing .

wel i was talking bout ergonomic design and in that respect Xbox 360 controller is miles ahead of PS3's which is just minor mod to PS2 controller .

the inclusion of both the analog sticks in the center puts strain on ur fingers when u have to use both of them at the same time .

whereas in 360 this is not the problem .(it's dsign is comewhat like that of the Dreamcast controller which too was hailed for it's ergonomic design)

ALso , i think sixaxis won't be used in many games coz the precision u get with analog sticks n buttons can hardly be achieved with motion sensing


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 11, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> i was expecting you to brag about Sixaxis motion sensing .
> 
> wel i was talking bout ergonomic design and in that respect Xbox 360 controller is miles ahead of PS3's which is just minor mod to PS2 controller .
> 
> the inclusion of both the analog sticks in the center puts strain on ur fingers when u have to use both of them at the same time .



well u are right. but what about the controller getting slippery!???


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> well u are right. but what about the controller getting slippery!???


whoa man that's bcoz of you sweating , it's not Microsoft's fault that u sweat uncontrollably 

my hands too get sweaty after very long gming sessions be it on ny controller


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 11, 2007)

*And also many games which are multiplatform are released late for PS3,, i mean the PS3 version games are delayed,,

See rainbow six los vegas is yet to release for PS3 almost 6 month delay
and GRAW2 is just releasing almost 3 months delay
and also BLACKSITE AREA51 will also be released 3 months after 360 and pc version

and also bioshock was supposed to release for PS3, 360 and pc but due to PS3's hardware the developers stayed away from it

I think this is major drawback for sony
*


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

maybe if it wasn't priced so high, it would be ruling


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 11, 2007)

You guys simply can't conclude that PS3 has lost the Console war just by looking last few month's statistics. just wait n watch till developers fully utilizes PS3's power and enormous space of Blue ray disc. Not to forget that the price of PS3 will decline over time.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

^^but so will the price of xbox360 and wii. and clu ray games will be very expensive bec. they will be massive and cost of blu-ray media is very high


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 12, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> You guys simply can't conclude that PS3 has lost the Console war just by looking last few month's statistics. just wait n watch till developers fully utilizes PS3's power and enormous space of Blue ray disc. Not to forget that the price of PS3 will decline over time.




well, u should better see post #17, it is clear that ps3 has nothing amazing in store for us barring a few exclusives(like mgs4, gow, gran turismo etc.) for the next 2 years {i.e. end of 2008}if u go thru the list of games for all 3 consoles, u will know that xbox360 is definitely on the top.and also, wii is doing exceptionally well.

PS3's price will decline, agreed. but so will the others. u can't expext a 600$ console to cost 249$ in the next 3 years, can u 

regarding the power of ps3, better turn the pages of history and u will see that ps2 had the least power (compared to xbox and gamecube), but it sold more than 100 million units and we still play on it. WHY? bcoz power ain't anything.


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 12, 2007)

1st  - Wii 
Close  2nd - 360
Distant 3rd - PS3


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll wait n watch n come back after 3 years


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 12, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I'll wait n watch n come back after 3 years



very funny


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

after three years, the war will be between xbox 720 and ps4


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 12, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> after three years, the war will be between xbox 720 and ps4


nopes , Xbox 360 will last out atleast Half a Decade


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

^^oh, no way! there's news already of a PS4 (read about it in this forum only), and microsoft wouldn't want to be left behind. and anyways, the way things progress in the world of games and consoles, in five yrs, xbox 360 would feel worse than a pentium 1 with 32mb ram


----------



## Pratyush (Jun 13, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^oh, no way! there's news already of a PS4 (read about it in this forum only), and microsoft wouldn't want to be left behind. and anyways, the way things progress in the world of games and consoles, in five yrs, xbox 360 would feel worse than a pentium 1 with 32mb ram




u haven't read the news thoroughly,mate. ps4 is not a full-fledged succesor to ps3 but it's only a re-enhancement. sony had said that ps3 will last for a decade (on the eve of its launch). and about xbox feeling worse than pentium 1, it isn't possible.  ps2 was released in early 2000 and is reigning till now. developers make games for it today also. so, its been reigning for more than 7 years. xbox also had a life of about 6 years and still many games are developed on it.

i agree with zeeshan that xbox will at least last till 2011.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 13, 2007)

Pratyush said:
			
		

> u haven't read the news thoroughly,mate. ps4 is not a full-fledged succesor to ps3 but it's only a re-enhancement. sony had said that ps3 will last for a decade (on the eve of its launch). and about xbox feeling worse than pentium 1, it isn't possible.  ps2 was released in early 2000 and is reigning till now. developers make games for it today also. so, its been reigning for more than 7 years. xbox also had a life of about 6 years and still many games are developed on it.
> 
> i agree with zeeshan that xbox will at least last till 2011.


totally MS said that they would support Xbox 360 till 2015 , also gaming is much more above technical specs .

game developers nowadays need to concentrate more on gameplay n storyline rather than just on graphics .


----------



## ironmarine (Jun 14, 2007)

*www.engadget.com/tag/sonySony has come out of the woodwork to state that yes, it is indeed planning to build a PlayStation 4, but not until at least 2010.
In the interim Sony is planning on firmware upgrades for the PS3 to expand media center capability, allow third party applications, and to support third party controllers similar to that of the Wii.


----------

